# diving in RAK



## ayc (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi,
I just moved to Ras al Khaimah. I'd like to ask if there is a club/team/group that organizes diving trips?Thanks in advance for your help.
Ayc


----------



## R-balljunkie (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Ayc,

i'm contemplating a job in abu dhabi, and im an active diver. Based on the research i did, theres a club called Abu Dhabi Sub Aqua Club, which has some connection to "the club".

I believe i have overused the word club. good luck and please do post back if find out more information, I would definitely bring my dive gear with me if i indeed take a job in AD.


----------

